
CS Interview Topics to Study - tomerbd
https://devatrest.blogspot.com/2017/06/cs-interview-cs-topics-to-study.html
======
wideem
Thank god I live in EU. I applied for many positions in different countries.
They usually just ask for experience with different technologies and projects.
All the algorithm problems that I was given were just to test programming
logic (no big O, trees, heaps, etc)

~~~
awkwarddaturtle
You don't get IQ tests, personality tests, background checks, dna tests, etc
in order to interview for a a job in EU? What's next? You don't have to
handover your social media accounts to your boss?

